# Happy Home Paradise plot number speculation



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

After watching the Direct 50 times yesterday, I’m convinced that the HHP will differ from the HHD and limit the number of plots to 49 villager resort homes. Given that a picture of villagers occupying spots in the grid can be seen in the video, I think it’s unlikely that more than one home could occupy a plot. BUT with both the roommates function and the strangely unaddressed reveal that the homes can have multiple levels, I wouldn’t be surprised if  homes could be upgraded to duplexes to fit in more villagers into the same spot. But I think what really sells it for me is that we are told to go back and remodel earlier villager resort homes— if we are creating 400+ homes, why would we ever bother or find the time? But if the number of homes is much smaller and preset, it would make sense to maximize the existing homes by remodeling. Plus, given that resort residents also hang out on the island and occupy the buildings we design, I can’t see 400+ villagers crawling all over the island. In the logic of the new mechanic, it makes sense for there to be fewer home plots. I hope I’m wrong, but I also don’t mind if I’m not either— being able to hand select which 49-98 villagers/NPCs I want to populate my resort is more like having a second island— much more, really!


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm guessing it's going to be 1 villager per plot (or pair.) Almost 50 plots plus the facilities will be enough to keep me busy for quite a while.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

In a way the plots being limited makes this an improvement on wanting additional villager slots— now you can host all your alternates and favorites you didn’t have room for, plus Nintendo gets to sell more Amiibo cards for those not willing to wait for their favorites to appear on the beach at random. I do wonder if this means some furniture won’t be accessible to everyone since it’s tied to each villager— the trading market may still be alive and well!


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 16, 2021)

I imagine it'll be one or two homes per square/acre. And since you can room people up in pairs... that is still a lot of homes to work on!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 16, 2021)

I feel it would be baffling for them to lock it to 49 animals even if you count pairs.
We know new requests unlock new items for you to use. By locking it to 49 that would mean you_ have _to bulldoze previous things you've made to progress and get new stuff. It also means tough luck if you want to do more than one project in a specific environment. If I want to give a penguin an ice home but only have a desert plot left it's going to be... not great.

I really hope the map thing is just cute flair and not actually indicative of anything.
 Personally it would ruin the game for me to be locked in to limited slots...​


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

Sheep Villager said:


> I feel it would be baffling for them to lock it to 49 animals even if you count pairs.
> We know new requests unlock new items for you to use. By locking it to 49 that would mean you_ have _to bulldoze previous things you've made to progress and get new stuff. It also means tough luck if you want to do more than one project in a specific environment. If I want to give a penguin an ice home but only have a desert plot left it's going to be... not great.
> 
> I really hope the map thing is just cute flair and not actually indicative of anything.
> Personally it would ruin the game for me to be locked in to limited slots...​


Agreed I don’t see them having only a certain amount of plots. I think the map is just there to help figure out where a villager could go. I think it will be like the original where you can use the same plot more then once.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

The grid has 49 spaces, so if you paired everyone, that would be a max of 98 (and I suspect some can’t be paired, like Isabelle, so that number is probably less). Each environment has at least four spots on the map. You’d need to plan ahead to avoid something like the penguin issue you describe— though, wouldn’t a penguin wanting to get away from their usual grind on vacation maybe want to mix it up by visiting the desert?

I do wonder if the multiple levels of homes may mean we can do condos/duplexes and a second floor could be a completely different interior home for villagers but they share the same exterior, as this would double the interior home designing and villagers available


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 16, 2021)

About the roommate situation— I am wondering if roommates only occur on occasion, and is something the player cannot control.  This is something I can see the developers trying to keep a cap on.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

Kg1595 said:


> About the roommate situation— I am wondering if roommates only occur on occasion, and is something the player cannot control.  This is something I can see the developers trying to keep a cap on.


They said in the Direct that roommates only occur with the player’s suggestion, so I don’t think it’s forced. But like a lot of the mechanics, we just don’t know yet!


----------



## Sara? (Oct 16, 2021)

i am also in the team that hopes we do not have a cap for plots, i dont want to tear down homes i gave to specific villagers just so i can add another one and get more furniture, plus it just cant be that you have 1 or 4 for example ice spots .... dosent really make sense, they are way too many who need or well i would need to give them an ice aesthetic environment, i mean i would not feel good giving a penguin a home located in the desert 🏜


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 16, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> The grid has 49 spaces, so if you paired everyone, that would be a max of 98 (and I suspect some can’t be paired, like Isabelle, so that number is probably less). Each environment has at least four spots on the map. You’d need to plan ahead to avoid something like the penguin issue you describe— though, wouldn’t a penguin wanting to get away from their usual grind on vacation maybe want to mix it up by visiting the desert?
> 
> I do wonder if the multiple levels of homes may mean we can do condos/duplexes and a second floor could be a completely different interior home for villagers but they share the same exterior, as this would double the interior home designing and villagers available



That's still a good 300 villagers and their items left out even if you max out pairs though.
Even if you max it out you would_ have_ to tear stuff down to unlock items, assuming we don't get some sort of condo/duplex thing. Original HHD did let you do more than 1 room for villagers without any sort of mechanics tied to it so the floors might not mean anything.​


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

Fortunately I can see the plus side of either way: limited spots means it’s more curated and more like a second island for us, but if all villagers are able to have homes that means lots of homes to design and work to do to complete every villager’s request. So I say bring on either option! But I still think it makes more sense based on what we saw to expect limited plots.


----------



## Bugs (Oct 16, 2021)

It's been a while since I played HHD, but if I recall correctly, that wasn't capped at all?

You could use the same plot for other villagers, it was essentially a template rather than an actual physical location. I thought it was just going to be like that again this time.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 16, 2021)

There is still is the question that is bothering me. If you were to invite your villagers to the archipelago does that mean that the villager who is moving there will have to move out for good on your island making it easier to get an empty plot? It would not make sense if your villager were to move to the archipelago island and they leave their home just sitting there on your home island doing nothing.


----------



## King koopa (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm guessing it will probably just be 49-98 villagers (not counting npcs) and we will get more space as you progress. Now I say that because since hhp is pretty much hhd HD, there might not be a villager limit, since hhd didn't have one. Though if there is a limit, then you would just have up to 49 villagers. If not, it would allow you to give every single villager a home. Though I think it's more likely the first one, I guess we'll have to see when the update comes out


----------



## Jinglefruit (Oct 16, 2021)

I think the middle square is the resort, and not an option to move to btw. (unless the centre can have some permanent move ins too?)
So 48 options for 96 villagers is what I'm expecting. I don't think reusing sites is going to carry over because it shows icons on the map. - Though I checked back to HHD and their map had ~85 options, so maybe they'll expand on this later? 

Also note, the cinematic when you arrive shows there's plots mapped out to either side that aren't options. So maybe more unlock overtime too?


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

Jinglefruit said:


> I think the middle square is the resort, and not an option to move to btw. (unless the centre can have some permanent move ins too?)
> So 48 options for 96 villagers is what I'm expecting. I don't think reusing sites is going to carry over because it shows icons on the map. - Though I checked back to HHD and their map had ~85 options, so maybe they'll expand on this later?
> 
> Also note, the cinematic when you arrive shows there's plots mapped out to either side that aren't options. So maybe more unlock overtime too?


Good catch, you’re right, it would be 48 plots. 

Also the image for the HHP headquarters on the map doesn’t show the buildings surrounding it, so maybe that’s evidence that the dot on the map doesn’t necessarily mean it’s only one building at that location?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 16, 2021)

HHD had a sort of roommate function, but not for regular villagers. Some of the NPCs lived together. For instance, Timmy and Tommy lived together (Tom Nook got his own house), the 3 Able hedgehogs lived together, Kapp'n and his family lived together, Reese and Cyrus lived together... There was no option to make them live separate either. 

So yes, you definitely have a good point - even though HHP is EXTREMELY similar to HHD, I don't think it's exactly the same. The roommate feature that we saw in the HHP trailer was new. Also, we haven't seen the ability to place rugs outside like HHD has, so unsure if that's present or not.

I hope that there isn't a 49 home limitation. I'd really like to make houses for everyone eventually. That was a really fun thing to do in HHD, to try to think of different ways to be creative and not make everyone's house look the same even when certain villagers have similar tastes and aesthetics to each other. It was a good creativity sort of challenge, because you also had to decorate in ways you might not normally decorate for your own house or town.


----------



## King koopa (Oct 16, 2021)

Also not sure if the facilities will take up plot space as well, or if they won't count.


Jinglefruit said:


> - Though I checked back to HHD and their map had ~85 options, so maybe they'll expand on this later?


That's a good possibility. Since there will definitely be people who want to try to send as many villagers to the paradise islands at a time, this will make it easier for those people, and the player won't feel limited.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm always hesitant to predict stuff like this because there is plenty of stuff they have changed or left out of the main game, but I don't anticipate them changing the HHD structure and limiting the number of plots. It could happen, but I don't see a reason to think they would change it based on what we know so far. 

As far as the hub world where the villagers hang out or inside buildings, I think it will just probably pick a certain number of random villagers to be outside whenever you're walking around, regardless of how many homes you have designed.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

Wait, I didn’t realize this was already on the Nintendo official website:


> In this expansion, you’ll join the Paradise Planning team, where you’ll have the opportunity to design vacation homes for characters, *with dozens and dozens of vacationers* enjoying your design inspirations!


I think that confirms limited plots. They wouldn’t say dozens and dozens if it was hundreds and hundreds


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 16, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Wait, I didn’t realize this was already on the Nintendo official website:
> 
> I think that confirms limited plots. They wouldn’t say dozens and dozens if it was hundreds and hundreds



I'm not sure, I could also see dozens and dozens meaning it's not capped. If they had a finite number in mind, they could just say that number (be it 48, 96, etc).

I don't think they would say hundreds even if it was possible because most people aren't going to reach the hundreds, and it may actually intimidate some players by thinking they have to design 100 homes. That's just my interpretation though, I could be wrong.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 16, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> I'm always hesitant to predict stuff like this because there is plenty of stuff they have changed or left out of the main game, but I don't anticipate them changing the HHD structure and limiting the number of plots. It could happen, but I don't see a reason to think they would change it based on what we know so far.



I know how you feel, but it's 3 weeks away until this all comes out. Anticipation's gonna make us want to speculate. 

I really really hope you're right in your feeling that they wouldn't limit us, but at the same time, I would not be surprised if @
*Insulaire *is on the right track with their theory. It's just hard to tell right now, and we won't know for sure until November 5th... Actually, maybe not even then, since it'll take time to make even ~48 houses. Even if someone tries to speedrun it and do the minimum required to unlock things, it might take either finding out from the dataminers or several days of people actually playing it minimum (whichever happens first) to find out.


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 16, 2021)

DJStarstryker said:


> I know how you feel, but it's 3 weeks away until this all comes out. Anticipation's gonna make us want to speculate.
> 
> I really really hope you're right in your feeling that they wouldn't limit us, but at the same time, I would not be surprised if @
> *Insulaire *is on the right track with their theory. It's just hard to tell right now, and we won't know for sure until November 5th... Actually, maybe not even then, since it'll take time to make even ~48 houses. Even if someone tries to speedrun it and do the minimum required to unlock things, it might take either finding out from the dataminers or several days of people actually playing it minimum (whichever happens first) to find out.



Oh, I don't mind the speculation at all, just noting it's difficult to predict. There's been a lot of times with New Horizons where I thought Nintendo would do one thing and then they did something different than what was expected.

I think we will find out pretty quickly - it's basically just a matter of if you can reuse plots, I think? For instance, if you can build the first five houses on the same plot, then that likely indicates it's unlimited like HHD. If the game makes you choose a different plot for each house though, that would indicate it is limited.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 16, 2021)

The fact that you can revisit your past builds from the photo album instead of the map makes me think that you can have unlimited vacation homes. The map is just there to let you pick the basic plot shape/theme, with each square being one of the different options.


----------



## Merielle (Oct 16, 2021)

It's possible they've switched up the mechanics, but aside from the roommates feature, most of what I saw seemed pretty similar to the original HHD.  There were a limited number of plots on the grid there too, but they could be used for as many different villagers as you wanted, and you could go back and do home remodels for them then as well, even with hundreds of villagers to decorate for.  Since you unlock a lot more options and abilities as you go, the early houses I made started to feel a bit lacking after a while. ^^; I definitely got the urge to redo some of the first houses I designed in HHD, even though I'm nowhere near close to decorating houses for all the possible villagers.  Remodels also don't require you to use their favorite items anymore, so you get a bit more creative freedom that way (even though it does give you a _lot_ of creative freedom to begin with).
And as far as the villagers wandering around the town and buildings, it's randomly selected and capped at a certain amount in HHD, as far as I can tell (though I don't know any data-specifics), and in the buildings you could swap out the random villagers with Amiibo cards, if you wanted to.

The roommate feature, along with HHP being DLC and not its own separate game, does make me wonder if they've limited things to 1-2 villagers per plot, though.  Getting to make homes for hundreds of villagers makes a lot of sense for a full game, but since this is more of an expansion pack, it's hard to say if they'll go the same route.  However, I could also see the roommates feature being there just to increase the player's creative freedom/switch things up a little.  Designing a bunch of one-animal homes can get repetitive even with all the varied aesthetics and furniture options, so making a shared home for two animals sounds like a neat feature.  There's even a few obvious villager pairs that people might want to keep together, like the sisters Chrissy and Francine, Sterling and Knox, Chevre and Nan, etc.; or it could give players opportunities to play with "neat roommate/messy roommate" dynamics, stuff like that.
I will say though, the concept of handpicking a few dozen villagers does have a certain charm to it, even though I do like the "make a home for everybody" aspect of the original HHD.  It'd be fun to see who everyone would choose with that much freedom, or how much people would leave up to fate—it'd certainly get me buying more Amiibo cards, and I do think I'd enjoy planning out everyone I'd want, where they'd live, etc. (๑•͈ᴗ•͈) It's too early to tell either way though, I think, so I don't want to get too ahead of myself here, ahaha.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 16, 2021)

i don't know, one thing that makes me think they're unlimited is the fact that requests are randomly generated. if you don't own any amiibo cards, you would only be able to cherry-pick from the selection of villagers the game randomly decides to have appear with a request each day/load-up. ergo you could end up refreshing hundreds of times trying to get the villagers you want to design houses for, and if you didn't know about a plot number, you could waste time and space on a bunch of houses for villagers you're not wildly keen on. seems pretty stupid to me. 

also, my understanding was that you earn the new currency through designing houses and use it to buy furniture -- if they cap the amount of plots allowed, does that not make it much harder to earn said currency? at least with 400-something villagers, you're likely to earn enough to buy one or more of everything without redesigning the same 50 or so houses because you understandably don't want to tear down your previous hardwork.


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 16, 2021)

After watching that part of the direct again , I am now leaning towards it being just like HHD and being unlimited/open to all characters. 

Dozens and dozens doesn't sound right if only referring to 4 dozen.... and when choosing the plot, you're able to change the season and weather, similar to HHD. So you could have an icy island... or tropical one. Hopefully both! Some plots are more appealing than others, so it'd be nice if we could reuse them. 

I'm honestly fine with 48 plots, but the more the better! And being able to reuse plots for different weather/time of day would be a huge plus.


----------



## satine (Oct 16, 2021)

I think that it being unlimited is a bit unrealistic -- especially if you're able to revisit. 

I think this is more or less confirmed by the fact that on the map that was shown during the video, one of the spots had Eloise (or whatever elephant is yellow) on one of the plots. That means that that plot was taken by her, reserved for her and presumably not usable. I am personally fine with this. I don't want to have to juggle an insane number of villager personally.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 17, 2021)

I thought we were getting spoiled with 48-49 plots with the chance to buddy up some. I'm pretty sure Eloise and Bea being on the map is actually a pretty solid indicator that they take up the slot.


----------



## moon_child (Oct 17, 2021)

Bugs said:


> It's been a while since I played HHD, but if I recall correctly, that wasn't capped at all?
> 
> You could use the same plot for other villagers, it was essentially a template rather than an actual physical location. I thought it was just going to be like that again this time.


This is how I remember the game too. There wasn’t any villager cap implemented and it’s more just like a template in choosing their locations. I hope the same applies to this coming dlc.


----------



## Junalt (Oct 17, 2021)

Ah I just released the video did indeed show Eloise and Bea occupying places in the map. Now I’m worried Nintendo really did make the silly decision to limit the amount of resorts we can have at one time. The best case scenario is if they allow us to select one resort home to represent the spot on the map but do not actually limit the amount of times we can use the location.


----------



## azurill (Oct 17, 2021)

Junalt said:


> Ah I just released the video did indeed show Eloise and Bea occupying places in the map. Now I’m worried Nintendo really did make the silly decision to limit the amount of resorts we can have at one time. The best case scenario is if they allow us to select one resort home to represent the spot on the map but do not actually limit the amount of times we can use the location.


I had to go back because I didn’t notice that in the video either. I wonder if that is how you decide about roommates. Maybe If you are choosing a spot for someone and pick where someone else is you can you have the option of them being roommates or their own home.


----------



## Junalt (Oct 17, 2021)

azurill said:


> I had to go back because I didn’t notice that in the video either. I wonder if that is how you decide about roommates. Maybe If you are choosing a spot for someone and pick where someone else is you can you have the option of them being roommates or their own home.



That makes a lot of sense and also unfortunately seems to indicate more strongly to one slot on the map only being able to be occupied by one house. Still hoping somehow if you click on the map it will give a variety of options to either add roommate to existing house or add new house to the location.


----------



## azurill (Oct 17, 2021)

Junalt said:


> That makes a lot of sense and also unfortunately seems to indicate more strongly to one slot on the map only being able to be occupied by one house. Still hoping somehow if you click on the map it will give a variety of options to either add roommate to existing house or add new house to the location.


Yea we won’t really know for sure until we can play. If I remember correctly with the original furniture unlocked based on who you built the houses for. If it is the same way that gives some hope that you can give everyone their own home.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 17, 2021)

azurill said:


> Yea we won’t really know for sure until we can play. If I remember correctly with the original furniture unlocked based on who you built the houses for. If it is the same way that gives some hope that you can give everyone their own home.


I think every villager home will have exclusive furniture either way, but we may not be able to build for every villager. Perhaps there will be another in-game mechanic to acquire the villager specific items (maybe the items being sold for Poki are these exclusive items, and we continue to earn those points by remodeling over and over existing villager resort homes)


----------



## maria110 (Oct 17, 2021)

OMGosh! I hadn't even thought of the expansion of villager numbers that this will make available.  Having only 10 on my regular island is too few so I'm extra excited to purchase this add on DLC.   It's going to be so fun.


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 17, 2021)

So even if the plots are limited, I'd imagine there's going to be a way to replace villagers and invite someone new to replace them. *Hopefully* we can upload the plot to the Happy Home Network, build over it for someone else, and upload the second house as well without losing the first.

I know in my case though, even in HHD, there were a lot of times I just plopped the favorite items down and went on to the next client to unlock items.

I figure the unlocking of items/features is going to be tied to the number of villagers helped or a group of villagers (personality or species) instead of having to design for specific ones, but we'll see.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Oct 17, 2021)

As per image below:




I personally believe a limitation would be more or less 49 plots.
Some "islands" have bigger capacity and the biggest one could acomodate 5 plots.
I don't think performance would be an issue, because we will never be able to meet all paradisers in same place in the same time.


----------



## sdw4527 (Oct 18, 2021)

IIRC, Happy Home Designer gave you the option to remodel homes as well as have different floors so not really sure those being present here means they limited the plots to 49.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 20, 2021)

For those who believe we will be limited in plots, do you have your list going of which 48-96 villagers you’d like to move in (or ten less than that if you are going to build for your island villagers)?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 20, 2021)

You know what? If it is limited they cools things down a bit.

I have over 200 homes made out of the 333 in Happy Home Designer and as much as I was looking forward to doing all again but updated. Having 48 or so limited Villagers is fine with me.

Now me and the gf can theme villagers around the main island.


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 20, 2021)

It's just going to be very exciting to have the ability to interact with more than just the 10 villagers on the main island with this update.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 20, 2021)

Realization.

Just like each room of Photopia is user based, perhaps the archipelago is unique per profile. As in 48 plots will be unique to each player of in their choosing of villagers.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 4, 2021)

Do we have confirmation yet from those regions able to access the DLC about the plot numbers yet?


----------



## Sheep Villager (Nov 4, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Do we have confirmation yet from those regions able to access the DLC about the plot numbers yet?



Curious about this. Saw someone from Australia stream the DLC and I skimmed the broadcast. Didn't want too many spoilers so not sure if there is a cap but... I saw this pop up when he was selecting a spot. Seems like a safe bet we can have multiples on one spot.


----------



## Junalt (Nov 4, 2021)

I don’t usually like SwitchForce’s click bait but he actually bought the DLC early from AU eshop and based on what he says the plots are unlimited. You can see here that there‘s already 2 villager icons at this spot and he said you can keep reselecting the spot. 





The video in question at around 5:40 he talks about it.


----------



## th8827 (Nov 4, 2021)

Can the same villager have 2 different plots?


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 4, 2021)

Junalt said:


> I don’t usually like SwitchForce’s click bait but he actually bought the DLC early from AU eshop and based on what he says the plots are unlimited. You can see here that there‘s already 2 villager icons at this spot and he said you can keep reselecting the spot.
> 
> View attachment 410520
> 
> The video in question at around 5:40 he talks about it.


Wow, did not expect that. Very cool from a content perspective, as now we have well over 400 homes to design, but a little disappointing from a curation standpoint. Incredible value in this DLC, I can’t see anyone “finishing” this game for a long, long time


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 4, 2021)

Unlimited makes sense, especially if they've divided up the map to keep the game from slowing down too much. In HHD there were no "plots" (just a list of houses, if I recall correctly) and they were able to visit the public buildings you designed, they just showed up there, so I don't think that would be an issue.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 4, 2021)

_When you were close to 300 villager homes done in Happy Home Designer and then Happy Home Paradise comes and almost all the villagers have the exact same house prompt....




_


----------



## Quaint (Nov 4, 2021)

Is it known yet if you can remake home exteriors in your main island?


----------



## Corry (Nov 4, 2021)

A question I have is will we be able to change the room sizes of our own homes?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 4, 2021)

Quaint said:


> Is it known yet if you can remake home exteriors in your main island?



For Villagers?

No, it was in fine print in the trailer that you cannot change their house exteriors.


----------



## Junalt (Nov 4, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> For Villagers?
> 
> No, it was in fine print in the trailer that you cannot change their house exteriors.



The fine print was about room adjustments I believe. As for exteriors I don’t know but doubt it anyway.


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 4, 2021)

Is the villager shown on the map for plots with multiple different villager homes the first villager to have a home there or the most recent?


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 5, 2021)

It appears to be the most recent!


----------



## Bugs (Nov 5, 2021)

I _knew_ it would be unlimited lol it wouldn't make sense if HHD let you have as many as you want but HHP didn't. I'm really glad it's been confirmed for everybody!


----------



## Insulaire (Nov 5, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> It appears to be the most recent!


It will also update with the most recent remodel too. In case anyone else is crazy like me and wants to control who is shown by default on the map 

Lottie’s tip this morning on the load screen also clearly said there where limitless houses possible per island, FYI


----------

